# G3 IMAC - I need some help.



## sadjamiee (Sep 30, 2009)

i got a G3 imac and i want to install panther. i used mac's before but its been a really long time. i "aquired" the install disks for panther but i have no idea what im doing. im windows savvy but not so familiar with the mac stuff. i need to know how to install the software and if someone can explain step by step i would be so grateful.
thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 30, 2009)

You can use the gray install disks because they are hard coded to the Mac they came with. Your copy better be like a original retail version. You can't get around that.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 30, 2009)

Try what you have - 
Insert disk #1 in the drive, then restart while holding the letter C. You should boot to the installer.
Follow the directions on the screen.


----------



## pds (Sep 30, 2009)

Does the iMac already have some version of OS X installed? if not you will need to make sure the Firmware is up-to-date. Search for the one specific to your G3.

Then place the install disk in the drive and start the computer holding down the "C" key.

Select the button for install - agree to all the mumbo-jumbo that comes up  read the EULA and decide if you agree or not.

Sit back and wait

Then enjoy.


----------

